# Varanus glauerti



## taylor111 (Jul 21, 2009)

Varanus glauerti or Kimberly Rock Monitor


1. how much do these go for $$$$$ ?
2. are they very common
3. how big do they grow

ps. if anyone has pics, post them up


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 21, 2009)

Try......... Serpent Dreaming it is Dr Gavin Bedford's website & will give you some ideas....


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 21, 2009)

& ReptileCity


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 21, 2009)

about $800 each i think
If you can find them.
Not very common at all.
Full grown just under a metre long
I'm searching for a breeder now so i can hopefully get some next year.
.


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 21, 2009)

would be nice wouldent it


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 22, 2009)

anybody on this site have any


----------



## jeffspythons (Jul 22, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> about $800 each i think
> If you can find them.
> Not very common at all.
> Full grown just under a metre long
> ...



Good luck on the $800. Those fortunate enough to have a pair (and they are few in number) will most likely be holding onto this season's young to consolidate breeding numbers. I would expect the numbers to stay low for at least another season. Given they are found in remote, rugged WA locations, I wouldn't expect to see too many "bushies" on the market. Beware billy goats selling Kimberlies.


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 22, 2009)

Last I looked they were more like $1800ea. There should be a few around although you will find that sellers probably wont be in the need to advertise them as the most keen will seek them out. Your best bet is to do a search on APS and you will find a few people with them, just send them a PM.


----------

